# 97 cold start issue



## gynch (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey all! I own a 97 Max with 96k miles. About 1 month ago I replaced my pcv valve (figured it was time). I bought it from AutoZ... A couple days later, when the engine is cold, I turn the key, the engine catches for a fraction of a second, then Stalls. After the third time or so the engine idles and all is well. If I press the gas pedal when I intially turn the key the engine usually catches. After it warms up I have no problem starting her up again.

Is the new pcv valve not doing what it should? I'm not sure what the pcv does? Both fuel and air filters are new, and the plugs were changed 2yrs. ago at 55k miles, and the battery last year.

Thank You.

Gynch


----------



## BigGreg85 (Jun 30, 2005)

I am having a similar problem with my '95...I replaced the battery and that didnt work....

Someone had suggested I use a Fuel System Additive, I poured that in this morning...I guess we will see if that helps out.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

PCV= A vacuum-controlled metering device that regulates the flow of crankcase fumes in the positive crankcase ventilation system by allowing more flow at high speed than at low speed, and acts as a system shutoff in case of engine backfire to prevent an explosion in the crankcase. If you want to learn about what certain things do on your car go here I hope you installed the PCV valve the same way the old one was? check that first mostlikely you put it in fine, but just incase. If that turns out fine, then you have a fuel system problem, it can be:
-the fuel pump
-injector(s)
-fuel pressure regulator
-fuel filter

again if you want to learn how each works go to the link. Also it is recommended that the fuel filter, air filter, pcv valve, and if necessary the plugs, be changed every 2 yrs. So by you having to depress the gas pedal mostlikely your fuel filter needs to be changed, likewise with the air filter. it also is recommended that the transmission filer be changed along with the rest.

PS- first change the fuel filter before anything, if you have money, change the rest aswell, or take a look at the rest and see how old/ dirty they look and decide if you want to change them or not.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> PCV= A vacuum-controlled metering device that regulates the flow of crankcase fumes in the positive crankcase ventilation system by allowing more flow at high speed than at low speed, and acts as a system shutoff in case of engine backfire to prevent an explosion in the crankcase. If you want to learn about what certain things do on your car go here I hope you installed the PCV valve the same way the old one was? check that first mostlikely you put it in fine, but just incase. If that turns out fine, then you have a fuel system problem, it can be:
> -the fuel pump
> -injector(s)
> -fuel pressure regulator
> ...


How are you so sure that it's a fuel related issue?

First of all I agree make sure the pcv is installed correctly none of the hoses are clogged or collapsed and everything is on tight and no leaking. Second make sure you got the right pcv valve for your car. Before you go buying stuff (all though buying the 3 filters would not hurt in the least bit.) clean out your throttle body/intake tube. If it's easy enought, take out the IAC and clean that too. Make sure your air filter isn't clogged and that your maf is not dirty. Start there.

P.S if it were a fuel related issue starting it with the aid of propane would make it run without giving it throttle.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

Hydrolock said:


> How are you so sure that it's a fuel related issue?
> 
> First of all I agree make sure the pcv is installed correctly none of the hoses are clogged or collapsed and everything is on tight and no leaking. Second make sure you got the right pcv valve for your car. Before you go buying stuff (all though buying the 3 filters would not hurt in the least bit.) clean out your throttle body/intake tube. If it's easy enought, take out the IAC and clean that too. Make sure your air filter isn't clogged and that your maf is not dirty. *Start there*.
> 
> P.S if it were a fuel related issue starting it with the aid of propane would make it run without giving it throttle.


Dude, come on, whats ur issue. Ive noticed that in every thread that both of us are in, you try to prove me wrong. I dont know what I did to you that your on my case on some of the threads. Whatever I did to you,IM SORRY, unless it was intentional then im not, cause you mostlikely deserved it for one reason or another. Now, the fuel related issue is almost a given!! read his problem....


gynch said:


> when the engine is cold, I turn the key, the engine catches for a fraction of a second, then Stalls. After the third time or so the engine idles and all is well. *If I press the gas pedal when I intially turn the key the engine usually catches*. After it warms up I have no problem starting her up again.


 He should not have to depress the gas pedal for any reason IF THE CAR IS FINE. Therefore, by him depressing it, and it will start ON THE FIRST TRY, means that enough fuel is getting to the combustion chamber. If you also read above the bold he says, that if he doesn't press the pedal the car will turn on UNTIL ABOUT THE 3rd time. By the car idling ok once the car has started probably means that the FUEL FILTER is partially clogged. Therefore if he changed the fuel filter his problem will mostlikely go away. Now, how do you figure that the IAC is probably causing this problem? HE CLEARLY SAID THAT THE ENGINE IDLES FINE ONCE THE ENGINE STARTS.click me for info.

PS- The reason why I responded in a kinda harsh way is because in ur thread, you asked *"how are you so sure that its a fuel related issue?"* then you steered in a totally different dirrection than I did. Therefore in a way your saying, "dont listen to this idiot he doesnt know what hes talking about." It came clear to me that, that was indeed what you were trying to say when you finished it off by saying *"Start there."*

PPS-If you didnt mean it that way (which I highly doubt) then Im sorry, and I take it all back. Also, I would appreciate it, If from now on whenever I lead person in the "wrong dirrection" and you try to correct me, dont do it in a trashing way. I do tend to mess up sometimes (no one is perfect) and I do notice my mistakes the next time I read what I typed. An example of how you should correct someone aswell as how I wouldve responded if you corrected me in that same way is in this page


----------



## bluemax95 (Sep 25, 2004)

If the throttle body is dirty and air can't get in, the car won't start. If you press the gas pedal you open the throttle body (its attached by a cable) and air can get in. It could be a number of things. I would try cleaning the throttle body first. (first of all its cheap and easy). second since its only a cold start problem the "goo" on the butterfly would be more solid and sticky when the engine is cold than at normal operating temp. Be sure to clean the IACV also since it is used to regulate air on start up. If this doesnt work then look into other options such as sensors and the fuel system. (we're all friends here) :fluffy:


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

The only person I see being an ass here is you. 

My replies are from experience. I usually always tell people to do something thats easy and doesn't require buying anything first before they start throwing parts at a problem. Don't forget it's called a gas pedal but it literally is an air pedal.

I just didn't understand how you were so sure it was a fuel problem without testing anything or even seeing the car. It just seemed like a broad assumption.

The last post further explains why I told him to clean out the TB.

By the way I don't look at who I post after or who even intially starts the thread, the reason we are problably in all the same threads are becasue they are all diagnostic drivability issues. Sorry I didn't know I wasn't allowed to offer a second opinion in the same thread as you after you posted.


----------



## gynch (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank You all for your diagnosis. 

I'm gonna clean the throttle body this weekend. I replaced the fuel filter about 8k miles ago--I had the same type of problem then that I have now. To me it seems kinda soon for the fuel filter to be fouled. Can there be rust or sediment in the gas tank, how could I check? It probably means nothing, but the last few times I did a cold start, the rpm needle moved like a pendulem--almost going to zero--quiet--and then she fired up, all on the first try.

I let the board know how I make out. Thank You.

Gynch


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

gynch said:


> Thank You all for your diagnosis.
> 
> I'm gonna clean the throttle body this weekend. I replaced the fuel filter about 8k miles ago--I had the same type of problem then that I have now. To me it seems kinda soon for the fuel filter to be fouled. Can there be rust or sediment in the gas tank, how could I check? It probably means nothing, but the last few times I did a cold start, the rpm needle moved like a pendulem--almost going to zero--quiet--and then she fired up, all on the first try.
> 
> ...


I wasnt talking about that fuel filter. I was talking about the one in ur gas tank, i guess i for got to add "primary" fuel filter. The symptom you are having is something that I went through about 3 months ago. heres a link if to how you can check


----------



## gynch (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for the great advice everyone. I cleaned the throttle body port-pipe, both sides of disc, the screen that contains the MAF sensor, and removed air filter and dumped sediments, all for $2.98 in carb cleaner and about 1 hour of work. The idle is stable on start-up, around 1100 rpms. What a great fix! I have had a couple of tune-ups with this car and not once did the mechanic include a throttle body cleaning, go figure. The engine sounds robust and I think the acceleration is better. I'm gonna clean her every 20-25k miles. 

Not only did I save a few bucks doing it myself (along with the satisfaction of solving the problem), but I also avoided a costly fishing expedition and posssible un-needed work by the dealer or mechanic. 

Soon I will ask the board's advice on things to do at 100k mile. Thanks a million. 

Gynch


----------



## cornflyer (Apr 22, 2005)

hey bluemax95, 
I am having the same problems that gynch has been having...but after cleaning the throttle body and replacing both the fuel and air filters, it still does not start correctly. My mechanic says the injectors and fuel pump are fine. Any chance it is an electrical problem?


----------

